# Jackson, TN show



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Went to some shows this weekend. I was surprised there were actually enough mini bitches entered to make a 3-pt. major, although a handler told me some were only entered to make the major--either weren't groomed up to snuff or really weren't in contention. Thought you might like to see a few pics.



















How bout a judge for a quick snack?









See anything missing???


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> See anything missing???



I like it with no rosettes!   Cute!


----------

